# Quappenfänge 2011/2012



## gründler (13. Oktober 2011)

Moin

Die Nächte werden kälter und die Quappen langsam munter,nicht jeder Angler versteht diesen kalten Wahnsinn bei Schnee und Dreckswetter am Bach... zu hocken und auf das typische klopfen der Rutenspitze zu warten,aber wer einmal Quappen gefangen hat weiß warum man diese Mühen und kalten Knochen auf sich nimmt.

Die bestände haben sich die letzten Jahre sehr gut erhohlt,so das im HH - Bremer Raum letzte Saison Nächte mit bis zu 40 Quappen drin waren,mit zum teil kapitalen größen für unsere breitengrade.

Erste fangmeldungen der letzten tage aus Norddeutschland habe ich per Mail gekriegt 47cm 55cm 64cm.

So wird es wieder zeit die Köfis Würmer Leber und co.bereit zu stellen,und die Brandungsruten das Dreibein den Gasheizstrahler.......etc.rauszukramen.

Um dann die tage mal die Norddeutschen Flüsse und Bäche mit Duftwolken zu versehen.


Ps: Bitte keine Disku.über geschützte Art...bla bla...dafür gibt es schon genug trööts über Quappen,hier soll es wie jedes Jahr um Fangmeldungen von Quappen gehen,nicht darum warum weshalb wieso man die beangelt.Hinzu kommt nicht überall sind sie geschützt.
Gewässer müßt ihr auch nicht unbedingt angeben,wäre aber schön wenn ihr schreibt Norddeutschland Mitte oder Süden.....so kann man sich ein groben überblick machen wo sie gerade aktiv ziehen,wer Gewässer nennen möchte kann auch das tun.


So und nun wünsch ich euch wenig Abrisse und viele Klopfer in der Rutenspitze.



|wavey:


----------



## teddy- (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

hallo

möchte dies jahr auch mal auf quappen angeln und hab da mal zwei fragen

müßen die kofi unbedingt frisch sein oder gehn auch eingefrorene 

und dann hab ich da noch von top secret blut leber boilis für waller gehen die auch auf quappen oder mögen die das gar nicht 

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## barschkönig (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Will es dieses Jahr hier an der Spree auch mal auf Quappe versuchen. Konnten vor 2 Jahren 2 kleine Exemplare fangen, mal sehen was dieses Jahr geht.


----------



## gründler (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Quappen sind Allesfresser,egal ob eingefroren frisch....etc.

Meine Quappenköder friere ich auch ein,und fangen tut man sie auf alle gängigen Köder,mit Lockstoff in Wurm Leber Fisch.....etc. einfach testen.

Aber auch da gibt es etliche Info im Netz oder hier in der Suche.

|wavey:


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

das passt ja gut, ich wollte heute abend mal in hamburg antesten#h

ich werde euch heute nacht berichten#6


----------



## teddy- (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

danke für die antwort gründler

ich suchte aber nicht etliche info die hab ich mir schon erlesen ich suchte info auf meine fragen :m

gruß


----------



## Kalomel (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin,

also ob frisch oder eingefroren bzw. aufgetaut sehe ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zumindest aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung.

Ich nehme bevorzugt Fischköpfe, da sich diese sehr leicht aufziehen lassen und in der harten Strömung am Haken bleiben(bei aufgeweichten Köfis nicht immer der Fall), ebenfalls kann man diesen weiterverwenden wenn eine Quappe den nicht abgerüttelt bekommen hat, ging immer super und gemieden wurde der nicht.


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

in der alster laufen die quappen :m


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Sehr schöne quappe letzte woche habe ich auf quappe versucht aber find ein 30ger Barsch stat Quappe^^


----------



## wallerwoller (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

werde es dieses jahr auch zum ersten mal auf quappe in der elbe versuchen.
kann mir jemand sagen wie die changen  darauf stromaufwärts von geeshacht stehen;+


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Wallerwoller

Das kann man nie sagen,Quappen ziehen im trupp das heißt entweder du erwischt ne gute Nacht oder halt ne schlechte ist wie mit Aal.

Aber in der regel fängst du die ganze Elbe runter Quappen,must halt nur gute Stellen finden Wehre zb.oder tiefe Gumpen..Büsche im Wasser...meist da wo es viele Hänger gibt und harten grund.

In Norddeutschland sind in allen großen flüssen und sogar kleinsten Bächen Quappen,wenn verbindung zu großen flüssen besteht.Auch Teiche Seen in Hochwasser gebieten sind manchmal gut.

Ansonsten testen und nicht aufgeben gute Stellen muss man suchen und finden,nicht nur da wo täglich 10 Mann am Wehr hocken sind Quappen,ich fange sie z.t.auf grader Strecke.nix Wehr Schleuse...mitten im fluss halt.

Manche schwören auch auf Leuchtperlen (Selbstleuchtend),da die Quappe ja Dorschverwandt ist soll das wohl hier und da gut ziehen.

|wavey:


----------



## Eichelfritte (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Mal ne Frage: In meinem Kurs für den Fischereischein sagte mein "Lehrer", das es in NRW keine Quappen mehr gibt. Kann das hier jemand bestätigen?


----------



## M4rius93 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Also, ich wohne in NRW, ca 30 Km von Münster entfernt. Habe selbst noch keine gefagen, weiß aber, das mehrere meiner Freunde bereits Quappen in der Ems fangen konnten!!! #h


----------



## Eichelfritte (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Dann werd ich es, wenn ich den Schein Ende November hab, gleich mal auf Quappen probieren. Soll ja dann ne gute Zeit für die sein


----------



## moon2k3 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

mhh.... irgendwie hat die quappen saison dieses jahr bei mir garnicht aufgehört 

ich hab in diesen sommer mehr quappen als aale gefangen 

letztes we 

1x 41cm und 1x 37 cm


----------



## Fischer-Torsten (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Wollte demnächst auch mal auf Quappe los. Habe mir sagen lassen, dass es gute Bestände im Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal und im Illmenau-Kanal geben soll. Hat es von euch da schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## Tincatyp (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallöchen also die quappen sind bei uns in der Altmark schon seid
Mitte Oktober voll in gange natürlich bin ich beim aalangeln 
Auf die fische gestoßen ich befische Sie in einem kleinen fluss unterhalb eines Stauwehres 
Und Sie sind ständig vollgefressen mit flusskrebsen 
Also kugelbäuchig 
Sie beissen von halb acht bis elf und dann ist schlagartig schluss 
Aber in dieser Zeitspanne geht die post ab 
Ich beangel die fische am Anfang mit tauwurm 
Und wenn es dann richtig los geht 
Kommt der fetzenköder zum Einsatz 
Die Fische sind meist zwischen 35 und 45 cm 
Also im Verhältnis zur Größe des Flusses ganz ok
Also auf jeden Fall ran an die Leckerbissen
Na dann ein großes Petri an euch :vik:


----------



## börnie (1. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin !
War gestern das erste mal in diesem Herbst geziehlt auf Quppe am See. 
Aber nur bis 20.30Uhr weil sich irgendwie nix mehr tat.
War auch total warm und der See lag wie ein Spiegel - also ungünstig.

Eine schön-getigerte konnte ich an Land bringen und eine weitere habe ich verdaddelt. Beide auf Köfi.

Gruss
Börnie
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/521/dsc06370h.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Schneidy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hab am Dienstag beim ersten gezielten Ansitz die erste getigerte fangen können.
Sie hatte ordentliche 55cm


----------



## Fun Fisher (5. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Schneidy schrieb:


> Hab am Dienstag beim ersten gezielten Ansitz die erste getigerte fangen können.
> Sie hatte ordentliche 55cm




:l Traumhafte Zeichnung. Petri


----------



## pike-81 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Quappen hab ich bisher nur im Sommer als Beifang beim Aalangeln gehabt. Aber bei so vielen tollen Bildern kriegt man schon richtig Lust.
Petri


----------



## Felipe95 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

echt schön die große !!!

ich fang immer nur so kleine pupzies von 30-35cm ...

war bisher ca 7x auf quappe angeln überhaupt (letztes jahr das erste mal) und meine größte hatte grade mal 38cm

Die angler die ich da getroffen hatte (letztes jahr) haben auch gesagt das dieses jahr total schlecht und auch komisch gewesen sei auf quappe ... das jahr darauf (2009) durchschnittsquappe 40-50cm und dieses jahr (2010) nur kleine von 25-35 .

Naja denke mal das wird von jahr zu jahr unterschiedlich sein wegen "Wanderfische" und so evtl hab ich ja dieses jahr auch n bisl mehr glück 

LG Felix


----------



## börnie (6. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Schneidy schrieb:


> Hab am Dienstag beim ersten gezielten Ansitz die erste getigerte fangen können.
> Sie hatte ordentliche 55cm



Dickes Petri Schneidy !#6

Superschöner Fisch - von sowas träume ich (noch).

Hier gibt es scheinbar nur kleinere...keine Ahnung ??!!
Ich fische schon mit großen Ködern und allen anderen Raffinessen - aber ich finde die großen Biester einfach nicht.

Viele Grüße
Börnie


----------



## gründler (6. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin

So heute habe ich den Sonntag mal mit Quappenansitz ausklingen lassen,von 16.00-20.30Uhr.

2 Quappen,45cm und 49cm.

Bisse gab es mehrere,konnte aber nur 2 Verwandeln.

Köder : Fisch,Wurm. 

Gewässer: Aue in Norddeutschland max 1-2m tief.

#h


----------



## gründler (12. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin

Heute mal wieder Quappen geärgert,mit 2 Angelkollegen.

Trotz Vollmond der extrem leuchtet,-4 grad und Windstille konnten wir nen paar Quappen überreden die Ruten klopfen zu lassen,die heutigen Quappen hatten alle um 40cm länge.Was mal wieder bestätigt das man auch in Vollmondnächten,unter nicht guten Quappen bedingungen gute fänge machen kann.

Als beifang gab es noch nen Blankaal von gut 3 Pfd und ca.90cm,ist mir dann "leider" aus'n Kescher abgehauen,der lag wohl zu nahe am Ufer ^^  Und dieser biß noch obwohl das Wasser in diesem Gewässer schon extrem kalt ist (4-5 grad). 

Ansonsten Gewässer: kleine Aue Norddeutschland 1-2m tief,langsam fließend.

#h


----------



## micbrtls (14. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen und freue mich drüber, dass Aale so glitschig sind!! Gute Weiterreise!


----------



## rotrunna (14. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

War am Samstag mit einem Kumpel an einem Wehr in einem Elbnebenfluss unterwegs.

Grund: sandig und steinig, 1m tief starke Strömung
Fisch: 3+2 Quappen in 2 Stunden von 17-19 Uhr. 3 Quappen zwischen 30 und 35 Zentimeter, die anderen um die 25 und wieder released. 
Köder: Alle auf ganze Tauwürmer

Danach gings auf eine Feier, weshalb wir so früh abgebrochen haben.

Vollmond, wolkenlos, -2.5 Grad


----------



## pike-81 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moinsen!
Lohnt sich eine ganze Nacht? Die besten Fänge soll es ja direkt nach einbruch der Dunkelheit bzw. bis 20:00 Uhr geben...
Wenn Ihr mit Würmern fischt: 
Wie lang ist Euer Vorfach?
Welche Hakengröße?
Wie ködert Ihr Eure Würmer an? (Schaschlick, mit Ködernadel aufgezogen)
Benutzt hier jemand erfolgreich Futterkörbe?
Petri


----------



## gründler (14. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Lohnt sich eine ganze Nacht? Ja/ein
> Die besten Fänge soll es ja direkt nach einbruch der Dunkelheit bzw. bis 20.00   22:00 Uhr geben...Richtig
> Wenn Ihr mit Würmern fischt:
> ...



Quappenangeln ist wie Aalangeln,nur die bisse sind nicht ganz so extrem wie bei Aalen,ansonsten normale Grundmontage und fertig.

#h


----------



## littleFisherman (14. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hi,

hab gestern mit nem Kumpel die Saison eröffnet, waren um 16 Uhr am Wasser um einen Platz zu suchen, um halb 5 kam der erste Biss, noch bei gutem Tageslicht, kaum 3 Minuten nachdem der Köder im Wasser lag.
An dieser Stelle konnte ich letztes Jahr schon eine gute Quappe landen  gefischt haben wir unter einem im Wasser liegenden Ast an dem sich jede Menge Dreck und Kleinzeug angestaut hat und auf der Oberfläche eine richtige Schicht gebildet hat. etwas entfernt jeweils noch eine Rute mit  piepser abgestellt.
wir waren bis 20 Uhr und konnten bis dahin 6 Quappen landen, 3 um die 40 cm, eine mit 47, 57 und 60 cm. außerdem habe ich noch eine um die 50 verloren. Dazu hatten wir noch einige Bisse, die wir leider nicht verwerten konnten da sie nach einiger Zeit doch richtig vorsichtig gebissen haben( sogar an der Feederrute nur zaghaft angezeigt.. ) oder gleich im Geäst verkrochen und abgerissen.. Köder waren Fischfetzen.
Die Bisse kamen meist in Intervallen kurze zeit hintereinander und dann wieder ca 20 min ruhe..
Das Bild ist leider nicht so scharf geworden mit der Handycam, aber man kann die Schönheiten erkennen 

Petri


----------



## gründler (14. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

@LittelFisherman

Petri schöne Quappen.

Norden Mitte Süden von Deutscheland???

Wenn man fragen darf.

#h


----------



## Schnubbi (15. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

@ Little fisherman

Mensch Manu warst wohl schneller wie ich 

@Gründler

war im Süden Deutschlands


----------



## börnie (17. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Petri an alle Quappenfänger ! ...und natürlich an den Blankaal-Fänger, der ihm wieder entwischt ist #6

Ich war gestern für einen Spontanansitz bis ca. 20°° am See. 
Knapp unter 0 Grad....ganz schön rattenkalt der Ostwind...
Nach einer halben Stunde war der Kescher wie aus Blech...|supergri
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/2015/dsc06444u.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## börnie (17. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

...zwischen 18°° und 19°° haben die Quapps dann recht gut gebissen. Auf Köfi 3 Stck. und eine 4. ist unterwegs ausgestiegen. Alle zwischen 30 und 40cm....also wieder nur Kleinzeugs...

http://img94.*ih.us/img94/7206/dsc06448pl.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## börnie (17. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Ich suche also immer noch die größeren Quappen ! Keine Ahnung wo die stecken...?!

Am besten hat mir jedenfalls der Sonnenuntergang gefallen. Traumhaft !

Viele Grüße 

Börnie#h

http://img444.*ih.us/img444/8570/dsc06433c.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## gründler (17. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Börnie

Das liegt wohl daran das bei uns in De.die Quappen meist nur 30-40cm haben.

Je kälter ein Gewässer ist (365 tage) desto besser für das Wachstum.
Ich führe ja ne private Quappenstatistik der letzten Jahre,und im raum Mitteldeutschland liegt seid jahren die größe bei 40cm.

Natürlich gibt es in jedem Quappengewässer auch gute Quappen,aber der durchschnitt bleibt immer der gleiche.

Dann gibt es die Gewässer mit extrem guten großen Quappen,meist sind das Gewässer wo auch im Sommer die temp.eher niedrig bleibt.

Je kälter das Wasser dauerhaft ist,desto besser wachsen sie ab,es gibt da im Netz die ein oder andere Untersuchung was Quappen betrifft,auch da beschreibt man dieses.

Ich warte auch noch auf die Ü 70cm,aber da diese halt selten sind in unseren De.Breitengraden muss man hoffen und am ball bleiben.

Ich freue mich aber auch über 40cm Quappen,obwohl ich sagen kann hier einige Gewässer zu haben wo ich die ein oder andere 50-60cm fange.

Aber ich hoffe das sie noch mal kommt die Ü 70cm,beim Blankaal dachte ich erst jawohl jetzt kommt se die Quappe wo du Jahre drauf wartest,aber ne leider keine Quappe gewesen.
Vom Drill her aber Quappenverdächtig 

Und auch bei dir wird sie irgendwann kommen die Quappe Ü 70.

Habt ihr bei euch Gräben Bäche..... die Wiesen entwässern und verbindung zu Fluß See....haben,dann teste da mal an|rolleyes
Auch wenn sie nur 30cm tief sind und 50cm breit,man glaubt garnet wo Quappen überall hochziehen.


lg#h


----------



## Forellenbiss (17. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hi Börnie,

so ein Sonnenuntergang entschädigt doch für vieles, oder? Tolles Bild.
Da könnt ich glatt hinsitzen und das Angeln vergessen.

Grüße aus Bayern
Forellenbiss


----------



## pike-81 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Oder kann man mit größeren Ködern selektiv auf die Dicken Fischen? Als Kind hatte ich mal eine 60er auf einen fast handlangen Barsch...
Petri


----------



## littleFisherman (18. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern abend wieder beim Ansitz gewesen, leider haben wir die dämmerung verpasst und konnten so erst kurz vor 21 Uhr die Köder ins Wasser werfen. gefangen haben wir eine Quappe mit 50 und eine mit 56. Gegen kurz nach 11 ging noch ein 80er Aal an den Haken 
Um kurz nach 12 wurde es uns dann doch zu kalt und wir sind wieder abgezogen  Geh da am Sonntag noch einmal hin in der Dämmerung, da ich überzeugt bin dass uns einige schöne Fische entgangen sind weil sie schon satt waren o.ä.. 
Was haben eure Quappen eig so in den Mägen, mir ist es jetzt schon bei mehreren Quappen aufgefallen, dass sich immer wieder Frösche im Magen befinden, teils gar nicht so klein!

Petri


----------



## Gone Fishing (18. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Wo halten sich Quappen eigentlich im Sommer auf, bzw. wo verstecken sie sich?


----------



## littleFisherman (19. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Ich würde mal sagen, genau da, wo sie sich im Winter auch aufhalten, nur ihr Appetit hält sich in Grenzen  
Ich habe auch schon im Sommer Quappen gefangen als Beifang beim Aalangeln, dadurch bin ich dann erst darauf gekommen, Quappen gezielt im Winter zu befischen!


----------



## Trout killer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hey,
schöne Fische die ihr da fangen konntet,ich versuchs jetzt auch mal bis 22Uhr an der Donau mal sehen ob was geht!!??

Lg Trout killer


----------



## börnie (20. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Vielen Dank für die Infos und Tips ! #6

Also da wo ich bisher gefischt habe - scheint es wirklich keine großen Quappen zu geben.
Das Ergebniss von gestern abend bestätigt diese Vermutung. 
Weider eine um die 30cm und 1x knapp 40cm. 
Die Großen halten sich wo anders auf oder ich bin zu blöd.
Ich fische schon mit riesigen Köfis...die wären mir zum Zanderangeln schon fast zu groß.
Ich breche das jetzt an meiner gewohnte Strecke erstmal ab und gucke mal, ob es an einem anderen See oder einem der anderen Müritz-Kanäle Größere gibt...

Grüsse
Börnie 

http://img38.*ih.us/img38/3605/19112011.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hätte mal ein Paar fragen wie ihr die Quappen fängt weil war schon mind 5 mal und 0 letztes jahr auch keine -.-

Mit welchem Köder fischt ihr?
Um wie viel Uhr beißen sie am besten?
welche Tiefe??????


Lg Dani


----------



## littleFisherman (21. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hi Dani,

im Prinzip ist Quappenfischen genauso wie Aalfischen, nur zu einer anderen Jahreszeit 
Als Köder nehme ich Fischfetzen, Wurm tuts aber auch.
Die Dämmerung hat sich bei mir am besten bewährt, also zurzeit so ab halb 5 bis 8 oder 9 uhr. Ich fische an tiefen unterspülten Außenkurven eines kleinen Flusses, wo viel Geäst darin liegt und sich vor dem Geäst jede Menge Kleinzeug an der Oberfläche angesammelt hat.
Gibt es in deinem Gewässer überhaupt Quappen? Hast du schon von Fängen gehört? Und an was für einem Gewässer fischst du?

lg
Manu


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Ich Fische in einem Stausee hinten wo der Wertacheinlauf ist und letztes jahr hat einer mal ne quappe gefangen die tiefe ist ca 2 meter


----------



## börnie (27. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo !

Ich konnte gestern endlich auch mal wieder ans Wasser. In den Sturm quasi....hatte teilweise Bedenken das meine Ruten ins Wasser geweht werden |uhoh:

Ich hab mal ein bisschen mit verschiedenen Lockstoffen rumexperimentiert und die Ergebnisse waren unterschiedlich.

Jedenfalls lief es teilweise recht ordentlich. 
Ich konnte in der Zeit von 19° bis 21°° insg. 6 Quappen fangen. Eine etwas über 30...die anderen alle zwischen 35 und 40. Die übliche Größe also...|evil:
Hatte noch etliche Bisse und langeweile ist nicht aufgekommen....

Viele Grüße

Börnie

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/4526/dsc06454p.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


Teilweise auch getigerte :

http://img833.*ih.us/img833/5779/dsc06457z.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Windelwilli (27. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!#6

Darf man fragen, mit welchen Ködern du die gefangen hast?


----------



## börnie (27. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Fischen!#6
> 
> Darf man fragen, mit welchen Ködern du die gefangen hast?



danke...

Ja klar ...fast alle mit toten Köfis (Rotaugen).

Grüsse
Börnie


----------



## A-n-d-i (27. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo zusammen,
erstal petri zu den Quappen.
Würde das ja auch gerne mal probieren, nur weiß ich ob es sich ob sich das im Main bei Schweinfurt lohnt. Angeblich solls ja im Main welche geben, bloß hab ich noch nichts von Fängen gehört, bzw gelesen.
Wisst ihr da mehr wie da was, oder kommt da einer von der Ecke?
gruss Andi


----------



## littleFisherman (28. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Wie groß nehmt ihr denn eure Köder so? weil an sich können Quappen ja ganz schöne Happen verschlingen, habe ich festgestellt..

Petri


----------



## Aalfredo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Die größte von insgesamt 3! Mit 52cm und 1400g echt ein dickes Ding! Köder halber Tauwurm, gefangen in der Aller.... Der Fisch hat noch nen kompletten Gründling hochgewürgt als er an Land war!


----------



## pike-81 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Petri Heil! Schöner Fisch mit toller Zeichnung. Wann kamen denn die Bisse?
Petri


----------



## Aalfredo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Die meisten Bisse hatten wir von 17:00-20:30Uhr! Danach wurde es meist deutlich ruhiger....


----------



## börnie (29. November 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Aalfredo: 
...super schöne Quappe ...Petri #6

@littleFisherman
ich pers. verwende nur noch recht große köfis.
nicht unter 10cm.
das auch um die vielen sehr kleinen fernzuhalten und nicht zu verangeln.

grüsse


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hab den Thread bisher aufmerksam verfolgt. Am Sonntag wollen mein Kumpel und ich auch endlich angreifen. Gewässer ist ein kleiner Fluß in Schleswig-Holstein. Geplant ist ein Fischen in die Dämmerung bis ca. 20:30-21:00 Uhr. Jeweils zwo Grundruten, wahrscheinlich mit Tauwurm...
Bin mal gespannt, ob ich dann ein paar Bilder posten kann.
Petri


----------



## Zanderliebhaber51 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich will dieses Jahr,auch zum ersten mal,auf Quappen angeln.
Was haltet ihr eigentlich,von Lockstoffen,zum aufsprüchen ?
Z.b Lebergeruch oder Herinngsgeruch ???


----------



## carpfisherbasti (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo, ich wohne im Spreewald und es gibt ja wie ihr wisst dort viele Gräben die einiges an Fischen beherbergen!

Wie ihr wiist beginnt jetzt die Zeit des Quappenangelns, ich möchte mal einen versuch wagen.

Ich möchte es an einem etwa 1,50-2-2,50m breiten Graben mit einer  Wassertiefe von ca. 0,5-1-1,20m probieren er hat einen Zufluss zu einem  relativ großen Überlaufbecken das einiges an Fischen in sich trägt. Der  Graben gehört einem Grabensystem an! 

ich habe dort schon Weißfisch(e) etc., Barsche, Schleien, Hechte gefangen. 
Strömung ist vorhanden

Es gibt überhängendes Buschwerk, Karut, Seerosen (um diese Jahreszeit glaub ich nich mehr)!

Es gibt auch Zuflüsse von anderen Gräben- Rohre usw. 

Was meint ihr soll ich dort einen versuch wagen? Ich denke so von 16:00 Uhr bis 20,21:00 Uhr.

Als Köder werde ich Tauwurm und Fischfetzten verwenden.

Der Graben ist verzweigt mit anderen Gräben, was meint ihr ziehen dort Quappen lang? 

Bitte um Antwort habe noch nie eine Quappe gefangen!!!! Will meine erste fangen!! 

Danke, im Voraus!!!! Brauche eure Hilfe!
Anglerboard- das beste Forum der Welt!

Das erste bild ist der Graben (das große ist das überlaufbecken)
2.bild ein Hecht von 60cm 
3.bild ein Aal von 70cm auf Köderfisch



*SEPULTURA DO BRASIL! * :vik: 		
 		  		 		 			  			 				 					Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## carpfisherbasti (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin, zanderliebhaber

klar lockstoff is immer gut, grade jetzt...!
Leber, fischiges usw. sind geeignet!
Petri


----------



## carpfisherbasti (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Das ist allgemein wissen eines anglers...!


----------



## carpfisherbasti (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Bei uns im Spreewald gibt es richtig viele Quappen!!!!

Ich weiß noch eine Nacht 5 Quappen, die größe war 60cm! Nur leider habe ich keine gefangen, sondern nur meine Kumpels.
Aber ich habe faür eine Schleie von 47cm und 3 Karpfen: 1Karpfen- 50cm, 2 Karpfen- 54cm, 3Karpfen- 67cm (Hahah|supergri)
alle auf Wurm...
Unterschätzt die Gräben bei uns nich, die sind immer für eine Überraschung offen...|muahah:#:


----------



## carpfisherbasti (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Zitat von Kaulbarschspezi: Im Spreewald sind Quappen in der Wiederansiedlung. Richtig viel gibts davon nicht und große schon gar nicht.

Bei uns im Spreewald gibt es richtig viele Quappen!!!!

Ich weiß noch eine Nacht 5 Quappen, die größe war 60cm! Nur leider habe ich keine gefangen, sondern nur meine Kumpels.
Aber ich habe dafür eine Schleie von 47cm und 3 Karpfen: 1Karpfen- 50cm, 2 Karpfen- 54cm, 3Karpfen- 67cm (Hahah|supergri)
alle auf Wurm...
Unterschätzt die Gräben bei uns nich, die sind immer für eine Überraschung offen...|muahah:#:[/QUOTE]


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin Leute,

ich habe vielleicht noch einen Tipp, falls von euch jemand aus dem Oldenburger Land kommt.
Mein Bruder, der jetzt auch bei mir in Ostfriesland wohnt, hat bis vor 5 Jahren in der Hunte bei Wildeshausen jedes Jahr schöne Quappen gefangen. Da waren auch richtig kräftige Exemplare dabei. 
Das weiss ich noch, weil ich die schmackhaften Fische immer für die Familie geräuchert habe. Ich selbst habe, ausser in Schweden (Vänernsee), noch nie eine Quappe gefangen.
Der Thread hier macht ja mächtig neugierig!
Ich wüsste aber nicht wo man in Ostfriesland Glück auf Quappen hat!? #c

Ps.: carpfisherbasti, das ist hier ein "Spezie-Thread". Konzentriere Dich am besten auf die Quappe, wenn Du hier nicht abgewürgt werden willst. Mit Verlaub, keiner will hier etwas über Karpfen oder Brassen hören bzw. lesen. Da gibt es andere Threads. 
Das ist nur ein Tipp eines alten Jugendwarts!!!

Allerbest van de Waterkant,
zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

... nun haut ihn man nicht gleich die Augen blau! :q


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Er hat schon recht.Es gibt Gewässer im Spreewald in denen es gute Quappenbestände gibt....Ist mir aber zu weit zum fahren.Bei mir in der Nähe gibts auch einen kleinen Fluß in dem sie vorkommen,aber irgendwie fehlt mir die richtige Motivation mich dort alleine hinzusetzen...


----------



## Frosch38 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

So was soll ich sagen der ersten Versuch am See auf Quappen dieses Jahr  war Erfolgreich. Sind zwar Untermaßig aber ich freue mich. Sind mit 23  bzw. 27cm noch in der größe das sie wieder schwimmen.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hahahahahahaha...;+


----------



## carpfisherbasti (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Zwergbuntbarsch, probiers es einfach mal an dem netten kleinen Fluß...
Ich würde mir ruhige tiefe Stellen suchen, vielleicht noch mit Wurzeln, Steinen, halt da wo sie sich verstecken können. 

Montage: einfaches Sargblei- 30-40gramm, Wirbel..., und ein recht großer Wurmhaken.

Köder: Ich empfehle: Tauwurm, Fischfetzten, Mistwurmbündel oder auch (selten) Fischlaich!

Bissanzeiger: keine eletr. ich würde eine einfache Aalglocke verwenden!

Petri!


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

@ carpfisherbasti:was ist das denn fürn Beitrag?

Ich selbst war vor zwei Jahren in der Ecke mit nem Kumpel der sich dort auskennt und wir haben gut gefangen...und das nicht nur einmal!!! Oder soll das Zufall gewesen sein?


----------



## carpfisherbasti (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Schau dir die Gewässer bei uns erstmal an, tu nich so als wenn du hier der Oberangler bist, das ist keiner hier von uns...

Glaubst du nur bei dir gibt es "viele- große Quappen"?!
An deinem Quappenpuff (der jeden Tag neu besetzt wird) 
kann ik och Quappen fang!

Petri Freund Kaulbarsch


----------



## carpfisherbasti (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Das war sicher kein zufall!


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hey Leute ehe es hier wieder außer Kontrolle gerät denkt nach bevor ihr schreibt....Sonst kommen die Mod´s wieder und ermahnen uns...!Es hat nun mal jeder seine Meinung. Laßt uns lieber fangen und vernünftig darüber reden und berichten!!!


----------



## carpfisherbasti (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch...!
Ich will nich streiten, angler sollten zusammenhalten...!:vik::cPetri Heil wünsche ich allen hier!


----------



## pike-81 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Sonntag waren ein Kumpel und ich los. Vier Ruten mit Wurm und Fischfetzen. Nicht einen Fisch. Überall wuchs Kraut. Bündelweise trieb dieses den Fluß runter. Wir mußten die Ruten im Minutentakt neu auslegen. 
Petri


----------



## tyirian (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Ich werde aus den Fischen nicht schlau!

Bei uns im Verein sind 2 Flüsse, an denen man ab September fast immer Quappen fangen kann.
Dann wiederum 2 Flüsse an denen hab ich seit letzten Jahr jeweils nur 1 Gefangen. 
Bei einem Fluss (Altmühl) war ich im letzten Winter sicherlich 15 mal (egal welches Wetter) und heuer 4 mal, ich konnte, bis auf die eine, keine einzige Lota erwischen. Trotz meiner Meinung nach "prädestinierter" Stelle. Siehe angehängtes Bild! 




Ich weiß zwar nicht was ich besser machen kann, dennoch werde ich heuer sicherlich auch wieder etliche Stunden an der Stelle verbringen. Auch wenn eventuell gar nichts beisst. Weiß man aber leider erst danach.

Und ja, in dem Gewässer gibt es Quappen. |supergri


----------



## Syntac (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Darf ich fragen, in welchem Verein du bist?


----------



## tyirian (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Klar. Ich bin im Anglerklub-Noris. 
Du bist im Neumarkter?


----------



## börnie (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

och nööö....

bitte nicht darüber streiten, ob in irgendwelchen Gräben Quappen sind oder nicht....zzz

Pike-81....
Ich kann bestätigen das es letztes Wochenende nicht gerade rosig lief. Ich war zwar nur kurz draußen, aber in der Regel tut sich dann einiges.
Aber ich hatte von 17.30 bis ca. 20.30 genau einen (1) Biss und das ist sehr untypisch. Normalerweise geht deutlich mehr.
Dafür war sie sehr schön. Eine goldene Quappe. Kommt leider auf dem Foto nicht so gut rüber, aber sie war wirklich gold-glänzend mit schwarzer Musterung. Gut 40cm.

Hab sie am nächsten Tag wieder schwimmen lassen...die Schöne...

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/4584/img0841dl.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## bassproshops (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo an alle Quappenspezies (;

Ich finde diesen Fisch ansich sehr reizvoll. so frage ich mich ob er nur in bestimmten Ecken Deutschlands verbreitet ist oder überall ?

Konkret wäre das bei mir Südniedersachsen ( Göttingen ) !
Kann man ihr gut auf Quappen angeln ?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Zwergbuntbarsch schrieb:


> Hey Leute ehe es hier wieder außer Kontrolle gerät denkt nach bevor ihr schreibt....Sonst kommen die Mod´s wieder und ermahnen uns...!Es hat nun mal jeder seine Meinung. Laßt uns lieber fangen und vernünftig darüber reden und berichten!!!



Guter Plan #6


----------



## buddah (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

@Tyirian probiers mal an der pegnitz oder rednitz!!!


Lohnt sich das fischen mit zanderrogen??


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin leute.


Ich beantworte nochmal so einiges.

Quapen sind allesfresser egal ob Fisch Wurm Leber Rogen....

Quappen gibt es in jedem großen Flußsystem auf der Nordhalbkugel,je weniger verbaut und Naturbelassen die Flüsse Auen Gräben..... desto besser.

Quappen lieben harten grund,und tiefes Wasser.

Quappen ziehen zum Laichen selbst in kleinste Gräben die zum Wiesen entwässern gedacht sind,wenn verbindungen zu Flüssen Auen.... bestehen.

Quappen lieben Strömung,auch richtig harte schnelle Strömung.

Quappen beißen meist am besten zwischen 17-22 Uhr.

Quappen beangelt man genau so wie man auf Aale angelt.

Quappen muss man aussitzen,es gibt tage da beißt es wie verrückt,dann geht man 10 mal los ohne Biß.

Quappen können km weit Nahrung riechen.

Quappen werden meißt nur 30-50cm groß.

Quappen ziehen immer im trupp,selten allein.

Quappen über 50cm,leben meist in Gewässern mit sehr kalten Wasser (365 tage) je kälter es dauerhaft ist desto größer werden sie und wachsen besser ab. 

Beim Laichen bilden bis zu 30 tiere eine art Fußball/Knäul der über'n grund rollt und so Laich und Milch verteilt.


Weitere antworten findet ihr hier im tröööt in der AB suche oder auch im Netz zb.auf youtube.



Ich habe auch schon wieder nen paar gefangen 30-55cm nur hatte ich keine lust immer bilder zu machen,bin da nicht so scharf drauf hier regelmässig bilder einzustellen.


Aber beißen tun sie noch 


|wavey:


----------



## Harry84 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



börnie schrieb:


> och nööö....
> 
> bitte nicht darüber streiten, ob in irgendwelchen Gräben Quappen sind oder nicht....zzz
> 
> ...


 
|bigeyes...tolle Zeichnung! Sehr schöner Fisch!


----------



## Harry84 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin leute.
> 
> 
> Ich beantworte nochmal so einiges.
> ...


 
Hey Gründler,

sehr gute Zusammenfassung... kannst du mir vielleicht nochn Tip geben?

Angle im Bodensee / Obersee (sehr groß/tief). Quappen fängt man hier das ganze Jahr über. Habe letztes Jahr bei Wind und Wetter (mehrmals pro Woche) am Wasser gehockt, aber nix nennenswertes gefangen! Habe gemeinsam mit nem Kumpel zwar schon zig Quappen dort gefangen, aber: egal ob im Tiefen, sehr Tiefen (>20m) oder auch flachen Wasser einer Flussmündung, man fängt immer nur kleine Quappen. 100% der Fische, die wir letzten Winter/Frühjahr fangen konnten waren unter 30 cm (!!!!!!). Man konnte froh sein, wenn man den Biss überhaupt gemerkt hat bzw. beim reinholen zur Wurmkontrolle überhaupt nen kleinen Widerstand hatte... Ködermäßig haben wir viel rumprobiert...sind aber letztendlich immer wieder beim Tauwurm gelandet. Vom Boot aus sollen die Chancen zwar etwas größer sein, genau wie die Fischgröße (hören sagen), wirklich bestätigen konnte mir das aber niemand. Da ich kein Boot hab, steht das eh net zur Debatte...

Falls also jemand nen Tip für mich hat (außer Leuchtperlen, Lockstoff,...eben die gängigen Tricks, die eh schon jeder kennt), wie ich an die "großen" Ü30 Quappen komme, wäre ich sehr dankbar, da meine Motivation, es dieses Jahr wieder zu versuchen, auf Grund der Erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr, nicht besonders hoch ist...

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## gründler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin Harry

Da hilft nur aussitzen Plätze testen und hoffen.

Das ist das was ich schon schrieb,es gibt Gewässer da werden sie halt net besonders groß,und in manchen Gewässern wachsen sie zu Monstern ab.
Die meisten Quappen auf der unteren Nordhalbkugel sind öfters die kleinen.Richtung DK Schweden Norge Rußland...... werden sie sprunghaft größer,bezw.es gibt mehr größere Exemplare.

Wie gesagt kaltes Wasser 365 tage lang ohne große aufwärmung und sie wachsen besser ab wie in warmen Wasser.

Dann bleibt nur am Ball bleiben und hoffen das man mal ne gute Nacht erwischt.

Kommt ja auch immer drauf an wie der Quappenbestand vor ort aussieht,wie sie ziehen...usw.

Ansonsten kann dir da wohl nicht viel mehr geholfen werden,ausser neue Plätze antesten....und hoffen das man ne gute Nacht erwischt.



Natürlich wird es auch bei dir die ein oder andere große geben,aber da sind wir wieder beim aussitzen.

Bestätigen kann ich das ich die größeren meist auf fisch fange,oder fetzen.....etc.


|wavey:


----------



## Zanderliebhaber51 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo Zusammen 

Wahr noch nie los,zum Quappenangeln,wollte es heute mal probieren.

Meine Frage an alle: Macht es was aus wenn es Regnet,oder ist es sogar besser oder egal ????????????


----------



## gründler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Zanderliebhaber51 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Wahr noch nie los,zum Quappenangeln,wollte es heute mal probieren.
> 
> Meine Frage an alle: Macht es was aus wenn es Regnet,oder ist es sogar besser oder egal ????????????


 


Moin
Wenn du nen bißche gelesen hättest,lieben sie Nächte mit Sturm Regen Schnee und steigende Wasserstände.

Das Wetter bringt sie meist zum laufen,weil sie so besser über kleine Wehre kommen in Gräben.....und das Hochwasser zum Laichen anregt.

Ist wie im Aq,wenn die fische aus Südamerika net laichen wollen einfach Regenwasser oder Wasser mit max 100µS Leitwert ins Becken tun,und das Laichen beginnt meist danach.
Mit Deutschen harten Kalk Wasser laichen die meisten Arten net,auch bei Quappen wird vermutet das der Regen mit geringen Leitwert das Laichen auslöst/verstärkt.

Wer nen bißchen Zeit und Geld hat,ab nach Kanada Rußland......da gibts die Monster öfter wie hier bei uns.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jail1Rpzdgo&feature=related


#h


----------



## Christian1 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Ich meine,sie brauchen eine Wassertemperatur von 4 Grad,
dann geht es los mit der Vermehrung.


----------



## Zanderliebhaber51 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Gründler

Haste recht trotzdem DANKE!!!


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin Leute, war am Wochenende an de Elbe.Wir wollten ab der Dämmerung den Zandern mit nem Köfi nachstellen . Mein Pieper gab kein Piep von sich, als ich meine Rute umlegen wollte hing eine ca 50er Quappe dran. Meine Frage beißen die immer so Vorsichtig


----------



## djoerni (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Kenne das von der Wümme auch. Du wirfst flussabwärts, und nach ner halben stunde willst du kontrollieren und die schur liegt mit ner quappe dran flussaufwärts. ab und zu sind sie so vorsichtig, da kommt kein klingeln und kein piepen.


----------



## börnie (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Das Blöde daran ist, dass sie den Köder meistens an Ort und Stelle verschlingen und deswegen oft keinen Biss anzeigen....bzw. der Biss wegen dem meistens recht groben Gerät nicht angezeigt wird.
Ich fische deswegen fein. Eine 25er Leine, Affenkletter und Elektr. Bissanzeiger. Also eher wie beim Schleienangeln.
Meistens macht es nur 1-2 mal kurz "Bieb"...danach ziehen sie oft flott Schnurr von der Rolle. Man kann sofort anschlagen.
Fast immer haben sie geschluckt und das lässt sich leider kaum vermeiden. 
Ich verwende sehr dünndrähtige Haken die nicht zu groß sind(4er). 
Wenn man die Quappe sehr schonend behandelt, kann man sie fast immer wieder zurücksetzen und sie erholen sich sehr schnell. 
Was sie nicht vertragen, ist wenn man sie an der Schnurr "baumeln" lässt, am Vorfach rumzerrt oder versucht den Haken heraus zu operieren. 
Ich keschere fast alle Quappen und schneide danach *sofort* das Vorfach vor dem Maul ab. Flott wieder Sauerstoff zu führen und sie erholen sich fast immer wieder. 

Gegen viele kleine U-maßige Quappen helfen nur große Köder. 10-12-13 cm Fischfetzen bringen zwar deutlich weniger Bisse (logisch - die Kleinen gehen da selten ran), aber man beschädigt nicht so viele von den Winzlingen.

Viele Grüße
Börnie


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



börnie schrieb:


> Was sie nicht vertragen, ist wenn man sie an der Schnurr "baumeln" lässt, am Vorfach rumzerrt oder versucht den Haken heraus zu operieren.
> Ich keschere fast alle Quappen und schneide danach *sofort* das Vorfach vor dem Maul ab. Flott wieder Sauerstoff zu führen und sie erholen sich fast immer wieder.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Kopyto-Relax schrieb:


> börnie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was sie nicht vertragen, ist wenn man sie an der Schnurr "baumeln" lässt, am Vorfach rumzerrt oder versucht den Haken heraus zu operieren.
> ...


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



> Oh doch,weil Quappen wie auch Aale Haken auswürgen oder anderwärtig auscheiden....können,erst durchs rumdoktoren und reißen....macht man mehr kaputt wie heile.


 
So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



gründler schrieb:


> Kopyto-Relax schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh doch,weil Quappen wie auch Aale Haken auswürgen oder anderwärtig auscheiden....können,erst durchs rumdoktoren und reißen....macht man mehr kaputt wie heile.
> ...


----------



## börnie (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



gründler schrieb:


> Kopyto-Relax schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh doch,weil Quappen wie auch Aale Haken auswürgen oder anderwärtig auscheiden....können,erst durchs rumdoktoren und reißen....macht man mehr kaputt wie heile.
> ...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Nach einigen hablbherzigen Versuchen in den letzten Jahren, hab ich mir vorgenommen heuer, in meinem neuen Verein, endlich mal eine Rutte zu fangen.
Leider wurden laut Statistik wurden hier in den letzten fünf Jahren gerade mal zwei Stück gefangen...
Keine guten Voraussetztungen!

Im Spätsommer hab ich mein Ziel trotzdem, durch eine 41er, die beim Aalangeln gebissen hat,vorzeitig (halb) erreicht.:q

Jetzt mußte eine gezielt gefangene her!

Bei dem kristallklaren Niedrigwasser hab ich´s mir jedoch gespart.
Vor ein paar Tagen hat hier endlich ein leichter Nieselregen eingesetzt. 
Als ich Vorgestern nachmittags zufällig am Gewässer vorbeigekommen bin, konnte nicht ander´s, als es kurz zu versuchen...
Leichter Nieselregen und sich trübendes, steigendes Wasser.
Mein Lieblings-Hechtwetter!

Aber es roch plötzlich alles förmlich nach Rutte:
Besser geht´s nicht mehr...|rolleyes
Nach nicht mal drei Minuten war´s mit dem träumen vorbei.
Ich mußte einen 95er Hecht drillen...:vik:
Außnahmsweise hab ich ihm mitgenommen.
Nein, nicht ganz offtopic:
Im Magen fand ich nämlich einen 20cm langen Rest iner halbverdauten Rutte...

Heute hab ich mit einem Kumpel einen ersten ernsthaften Ansitz auf Rutten untenommen:
Auf die schnelle konnten wir weder Tauwürmer noch Hähnchenleber bekommen.
Blieben nur Sardinen.

Kurz nach der Dämmerung hatten wir beide schon den ersten Biss! Beide versemmelt!#q
Mein nächster hing dann aber

:mMit 49cm hat die herrlich gzeichnete Rutte alles übertroffen, was ich zo hoffen gewagt hätte!:vik:

Wir hatten dann noch mehrere Bisse, leider waren unsere Sardinenstücken viel zu leicht vom Haken zu lutschten.|gr:
Trotzdem konnte ich noch eine zweite Rutte erwischen!:vik:
Nicht ganz so schön gezeichnet wie die erste, aber sogar noch ein Stück dicker und ganze 52cm lang!

Gegen neun konnte mein Freund auch noch eine Fisch haken.
Die Freude war kurz, denn diese Rutte war dann leider doch nur ein Aitel...#q:c
Aber jetzt sind wir heiß!
Anscheinend ist hier ein richtig ordentlicher Bestand da, der bloß niemanden interressiert...
Mal schaun, was da noch kommt...

Wir haben aber beschlossen, das im Verein erstmal nicht an die große Glocke zu hängen...|sagnix
Es war nämlich so richtig ungemütlich da draußen, und wir wollen ja nicht, daß sich jemand den Tod holt...

Petri Heil

Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin

Also erstmal Petri zum gelingen,zum Bestand wo ihr euch erhofft kann ich nur sagen abwarten,ich kenne Nächte da beißt es wie bekloppt und dann gehste 10-20 mal los gleiche ecken gleiches Wetter....und es ruckelt nix in der Rute.

Quappenangeln in Fließgewässern ist manchmal ne komische sache,mal top,oft aber auch flopp gerade auf grader strecke ohne Wehre Staustufen.....

Aber es geht (mir) ja nicht nur ums fangen fangen....ne es ist schön in einer kalten Winternacht am Wasser zu sitzen,die stille zu genießen das Jahr nochmal zu überfliegen usw.Wenn dann noch ab und zu mal was beißt ist es auch ok,aber der Sternenhimmel der Mond die Kälte sowie Sternschnupen....und vor allem die leere ruhige kalte Natur sind das eigentliche schöne beim Quappenansitz.

Noch schöner und spannender sowie absolut entspannend ist es Nachts im tiefen Winterlichen Wald auf Sauen anzusitzen,das ist aber ne andere Baustelle 

Allen anderen weiterhin gute Quappenfänge.

#h


----------



## Bonifaz (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

petri Nachschwärmer, das find ich schon mal einen Anfang...


----------



## börnie (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Petri Nachtschwärmer !!!#6


...und ein schöner Bericht !


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin

Ich melde auch mal wieder eine 38,5cm,bin um 16Uhr los,bis 19.30Uhr gefischt,dann kam der Mond zu heftig hoch.
Bisse gab es auch nur 2,ein fehlbiß = Köfi matschig gekaut,und die Quappe auch auf Köfi gebissen.

So nun wärm ich mich 1-2 Std.auf,und fahr dann noch raus gucken was meine Schwarzen freunde machen,Mond ist perfekt.

lg


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Bin gerade vom Quappel zurück. Hatte 2 Bisse und konnte eine Quappe von 28cm fangen die wieder zurückgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Bierfuizl (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Erst mal Petri an alle Fänger! Durch das Lesen bin ich jetz auch neugierig geworden. Leider bleibt mir bloß ein Gewässer wo ich mir vorstellen könnte Rutten zu fangen. Von Fängen ist mir zwar nichts bekannt, aber wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht darauf geangelt. Bei dem Gewässer handelt sich um einen kleinen Forellenbach, der in einen größeren Fluss mündet in dem es Rutten gibt... Hätte mich jetz direkt an den Mündungsbereich gesetzt, da es dort am tiefsten ist und ich im Sommer dort gute Aale gefangen hab! Allerdings is dort der Boden total sandig, stört das die Rutten oder soll ich's einfach mal probieren? Danke schon mal!


----------



## Gohann (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Nach einigen hablbherzigen Versuchen in den letzten Jahren, hab ich mir vorgenommen heuer, in meinem neuen Verein, endlich mal eine Rutte zu fangen.
> Leider wurden laut Statistik wurden hier in den letzten fünf Jahren gerade mal zwei Stück gefangen...
> Keine guten Voraussetztungen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Nachtschwärmer, schön geschrieben. Wenn die Viecher gut auf die weichen Sardinenstücke gehen, habe ich folgenden Tipp für dich!

 Wickel deinen Köder in ein wenig Verbandstoff, besser ist Surgifix. Surgifix gibt es in der Apotheke, ist nicht ganz billig, aber optimal für solche Sachen. Surgifix ist ein Gewebeschlauch, der über Verbände gezogen wird. Einfach ein Stück abschneiden, ein Stück Sardine rein und anhaken. Durch den Verband, der unter Wasser kaum stört geht der Köder beim Werfen nicht fliegen und wird auch nicht so schnell geklaut.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Was für Sardinen nehmt ihr denn da?
Doch nicht die aus der Büchse in Öl?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



gründler schrieb:


> Also erstmal Petri zum gelingen,zum Bestand wo ihr euch erhofft kann ich nur sagen abwarten,ich kenne Nächte da beißt es wie bekloppt und dann gehste 10-20 mal los gleiche ecken gleiches Wetter....und es ruckelt nix in der Rute.


Schau ma mal!

Hab seitdem zwei kurze Versuche (bis 19 Uhr) am anderen Stellen gemacht.
Leider ohne Biss...

Über den Bestand läßt sich halt nur wenig sagen.
Aber ich glaube schon, das es sich lohnt hier gezielt auf Rutten zu gehen.
Neben meinen dreien hat ein Freund in der Nachbarstrecke auch noch eine beim Aalfischen erwischt.
War auch keine Schlechte...

Und Ausdauer hab ich. Von Frühjahr bis Herbst bin ich i.d.R. 5-6 Mal die Woche am Wasser.:q
Werd ich im Winter wohl nicht ganz schaffen.|gr:
Obwohl...|rolleyes

Die Gewässer sind nicht ganz einfach zu befischen, haben aber ein, von meinen Vereinskollegen (zum Glück) völlig unterschätztes Potential.
In den letzten Jahren haben unsere rund 250 Mitglieder, zusammen, in beiden Flußstrecken immer zw. 80 und 150 Aale gefangen.

Mit meinen Kumpel stand ich heuer im Frühjahr vor eine schweren Entscheidung:
Nach fast zehn Scheiderabenden waren wir seelisch am Ende. Wir wollten schon aufgeben.
Es einfach nicht mehr versuchen.
Nie wieder Aalangeln!!!

 Wir mußten uns endlich eingestehen daß wir schlicht und einfach ganz lausige Angler sind. Sogar zu böd,auch nur einen einzigen Aal zu erwischen.#q
Sollten wir Satzkarfenangler werden?

Oder:

Schleunigst unsere Ehre wieder herstellen?!?



Wir haben uns für den Tod auf dem Schlachtfeld entschieden!

UND GESIEGT!!!:vik:

Rund 30 Aale haben wir zu zweit noch erwischt...:q

Auf die Rutten hat wohl hier kaum jemand zielt gefischt.
Bzw.die paar Jungs, denen ich das zutraue, die haben alle so ein schlechtes Gedächtniss: Die wissen nämlich alle von nichts...#c

Werd jetzt einfach anfangen Stück für Stück die verdächtigen Stellen abzuklappern.
Oder macht es mehr Sinn, an einem besonders guten Platz öfter zu versuchen?
Ganz "klassische Stellen" sind leider Mangelware.
Außenkurven, Rinnen und Kehrwasser gibt´s natürlich, aber die Hauptstecke keinen Zufluss und ist völlig wehrlos.
Ein paar Mündungen von einseitig geschlossenen Altwassern gibt es. Sind das auch Ruttenplätze?
Oder ist´s eher direkt in der Strömung erfolgversprechender?

@Gohann:



> Wenn die Viecher gut auf die weichen Sardinenstücke gehen, habe ich folgenden Tipp für dich!
> 
> Wickel deinen Köder in ein wenig Verbandstoff, besser ist Surgifix.  Surgifix gibt es in der Apotheke, ist nicht ganz billig, aber optimal  für solche Sachen. Surgifix ist ein Gewebeschlauch, der über Verbände  gezogen wird.



Klar! Das sollte funktionieren...
Den Trick kenn ich ja eigentich auch vom Hechtfischen.

Werd ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren!

Noch besser als Surgifix:
:m
Sowas gibt es auch von FOX (?).
Ist eigentlich auch nix anderes.
Aber die Verpackung ist viel cooler.
Und der Name auch!
Dürfte auch kaum mehr als das Fünffache kosten als in der Apotheke...|rolleyes

@Windelwilli





> Was für Sardinen nehmt ihr denn da?
> Doch nicht die aus der Büchse in Öl?



Sardinen gibt es tiefgefroren.

Sind (je nach Größe) 6-10Stk einzeln in der Packung.
Ist mein Winterhechtköder NR1!
Gibt´s bei REWE, Kaufland, METRO ...
Aber nur in machen Filialen. Mußt rumkucken...

Hab noch mal nachgeschautie Sardinen vom letzten mal waren doch Sardellen.
Die gab´s im EDEKA.
Fingerlang, 500g im Block gefroren.#q
Am besten fieselt man sie im halbgefrorenen Zustand auseinander und friert sie einzeln wieder ein.

Wir haben mit Hälften gefischt.
Mit der Ködernadel aufziehen geht(oft), ist aber nix für Grobmotoriker...
Am besten den Haken seitlich durch den Schädelknochen ziehen. Das hält noch ganz gut.
Zumindest bei Pendelwürfen...

Gohanns Sicherung ist da aber bestimmt die bessere Lösung!

Euch allen ein kräftiges Petri Heil!

Ich werd mir morgen wieder ein Update von meiner Erkältung holen...#d
Fall´s mehr dabei rauskommt, sag ich Bescheid.

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Petterson (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

@Bierfuizl:
Versuch macht kluch!!! Außerdem klingt die beschriebene Stelle doch gar ned so schlecht (Mündungsbereich Forellenbach in Fluß); Sand is scho in Ordnung und irgendwo liegt bestimmt auch ein größerer Stein am Grund. Was die Kerlchen halt ned so mögen, ist Schlamm, Schlick und Schmodder. 
Kannst mir auch gern verraten, wo das ist, dann probier ich`s für Dich aus  .


----------



## Aalfredo (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

So sollte es sein, beangeln die Aller! Das ganze passierte in weniger als zwei Stunden, danach wurde die Fressorgie wieder eingestellt. Die Fische haben ohne Ende Bachflohkrebse, sowie dutzende mini-Gründlinge wieder ausgespuckt! Alle untermaßigen Fische wurden schonend released. Konnte auf Mistwürmern aus dem Komposthaufen noch mehr Bisse verbuchen als mein Kollege auf Tauwurm.....


----------



## Pudel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Petri zu den Fischen das nen ich mal ne Strecke!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Wie groß sind die alle ??


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

sauber !!! #6


----------



## Kalomel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Na super und ich frier mir ein an der Aller ab um mal eine zu kriegen.

Warst du am Wehr, Buhne, Steilufer?

Aber saubere Sache, ich habe noch nie mehr als 5 geschafft .


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

@Aalfredao
#r
Das ist ja mal eine Strecke!
WOW!

Ich hab inzwischen auch wieder ein paar Versuche an verschiedenen Stellen gemacht: Leider ohne Biss...

Dafür hat´s heut Abend an unserer Erfolgsstelle wieder geklappt:
Als mein Kumpel für fünf Minuten beim Bierholen war, hab ich mit seiner Rute eine 41er Rutte erwischt!
Köder war wieder eine halbe Sardelle.
Der Biss kam gegen 18 Uhr. Dannach war Funkstille.

Morgen geht´s wieder los...

Petri Heil
vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Aalfredo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Kann da leider keine konkreten Angaben machen die weiterhelfen würden.... Habe vorher auch noch nie wirklich auf Quappen geangelt!" Wir waren innerhalb von drei Wochen wirklich konstant fast jeden Abend draussen, und  haben dabei unterschiedlichste Plätze befischt. Einige Blanks waren auch dabei! Die Beissphasen (wenn vorhanden) waren immer nur sehr kurz - sonst konnte ich da weiter nix festestellen .....


----------



## FrankMa (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo ,

konnte heute Abend meine erste Quappe verhaften .
Gebissen hat die Gute auf einen toten Köderfisch auf Grund .
Gewässer ist die Paar bei Ottmaring gewesen . 

72 cm und 2,2 Kg .

Gruß Frank


----------



## Gizzmo (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Wow....dickes Petri Heil. Das Fischlein ist ja mal ne Ansage. Schade das die bei uns nicht vorkommen. Würd ich ja gern mal kosten bzw. erst mal angeln 

greetz


----------



## FrankMa (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Wow....dickes Petri Heil. Das Fischlein ist ja mal ne Ansage. Schade das die bei uns nicht vorkommen. Würd ich ja gern mal kosten bzw. erst mal angeln
> 
> greetz




Ist meine Erste die ich gefangen habe ,
das Ansitzen hat sich gelohnt !!


----------



## gründler (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Jo dat ist mal ne ordentliche.

Da mal ein Petri.


Ich hatte die tage auch wieder die ein oder andere,aber meist um die 40cm,eine von 49cm,aber bin ja nicht so der fotofreak und knipse die halt nicht alle.

Nur ab und zu mal,oder bei kapitalen mal 1-2 Bilder.

Wird aber zurzeit überall gut Quappe gefangen,was ich so mitbekommen habe.

Dann wünsch ich weiterhin ordentliches Ruckeln.


lg#h


----------



## tyirian (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Petri zu der tollen Quappe!

Wie alt ist den ca. solch eine Quappe?


----------



## MDieken (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

wenn ich so etwas sehe, denke ich an das mindestmaß 35 cm bei uns im verien. Werden die wirklich so groß?


----------



## Gizzmo (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



MDieken schrieb:


> wenn ich so etwas sehe, denke ich an das mindestmaß 35 cm bei uns im verien. Werden die wirklich so groß?


 
Ne, die hat er bestimmt noch vorher auf die Streckbank gelegt.... 
Vieleicht ja auch mit Photoshop vergrößert... 
Mal im Ernst....


----------



## MDieken (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Ich weiß, dass es ne dumme Frage ist. Aber ich kenne die QUappen nicht gut, beangel sie nicht, weiß aber dennoch das sie bei uns in den Gewässern vorhanden sind. Aber wenn es solche dicken Brocken gibt, dann würde ich es auch wohl mal versuchen...

Gruß Mirco


----------



## FrankMa (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Ja , die werden so groß 
ich kanns seit gestern bestätigen


----------



## MDieken (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

ja tschuldigung, ich dachte anfangs, dass er vom Größenverhältnis wie Barsch ist, aber wenn die so groß werden, frag ich mich warum bei uns im Verein fast niemand auf die Quappen angelt...

Petri Heil!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## FrankMa (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Probiers einfach aus , ich bin bei jedem Wetter 
draußen gewesen , aber es lohnt sich , die meisten 
die gefangen werden sind nicht so groß , ich
glaube auch nicht das die bei uns am Gewässer noch zu topen ist .


----------



## bassproshops (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Die werden so groß....

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/detail.php?class=106&objectID=7412


----------



## MDieken (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Mal schauen. Diesen WInter werde ich erstmal versuchen meinen ersten kapitalen Hecht zufangen. Was ich dann als nächstes mach weiß ich noch nicht, aber vieleicht probiere ich es dann doch mal aus...

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Tschiko (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

ich setz mich morgen mal auf´n arsch und guck auf die spitzen|rolleyes
hab´s auch noch nie auf rutten probiert, aber ihr habt mich jetzt so heiß darauf gemacht, das ich nicht mehr wiederstehen kann
donau ich komme:m

tschiko


----------



## FrankMa (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Bei mir waren es auch unzählige Abende , Regen , Schnee , sau kalt , kalt , schneeregen usw. 
Aber man wird belohnt


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



MDieken schrieb:


> Mal schauen. Diesen WInter werde ich erstmal versuchen meinen ersten kapitalen Hecht zufangen.



Das trifft sich doch perfekt!
:mAuf Hecht fischen, bis es dunkel ist und dann noch für ein, zwei Stunden die Ruttenruten rein...



> Was ich dann als nächstes mach weiß ich noch nicht, aber vieleicht probiere ich es dann doch mal aus...
> Gruß Mirco



 Na, das nenn ich mal Optimismus! #6

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß es mit dem Kapitalen auf Bestellung klappt!

Aber Du solltest  vielleicht lieber nicht so lange warten, bevor Du Dir was neues vornimmst...

:mDie Kapitalen beißen am liebsten wenn man am wenigsten damit rechnet...

Die Kapitalen sind nicht umsonst so groß geworden.
Da muß man die Ausdauer und oder das Glück haben, sie in einem "schwachen Moment" zu erwischen...

In der Zwischenzeit, oder danach, wenn man eh schon am Wasser ist kann man wunderbar noch ein paar Bonusfische nebenbei abstauben...

Gerade die Rutten passen mir da perfekt ins Konzept:
:mSo lohnt es sich sogar noch schnell, für ein paar Minuten Tageslicht, an´s Wasser zu fahren!

Petri Heil!
Wünscht
der 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Petterson (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

@: bassproshops
des san abba koane middleuropäische Durchschniddsruddn...wenn ich mich ned ganz täusche, gibt`s einen arktischen Stamm (manchmal auch als "Sibirische Quappe" bezeichnet) in den nördlichen Regionen Kanada, Sibirien, Skandinavien usw., die deutlich größer wird als unsere mitteleuropäische Form.


----------



## FrankMa (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Petterson schrieb:


> @: bassproshops
> des san abba koane middleuropäische Durchschniddsruddn...wenn ich mich ned ganz täusche, gibt`s einen arktischen Stamm (manchmal auch als "Sibirische Quappe" bezeichnet) in den nördlichen Regionen Kanada, Sibirien, Skandinavien usw., die deutlich größer wird als unsere mitteleuropäische Form.



ich hab meine in der Paar gefangen !! Bayern !!


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Nabend

Is zwar von 2 Tage vor Weihnachten, aber ich poste die trotzdem schnell noch nach.








Gruß Toxe


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

ToxicToolz Petri @ FrankMa Petri super Fisch bei mir gab es nur eine Untermassige. Aber schön gemustert.


----------



## Tschiko (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

bin auch grad heimgekommen von meiner Session
donau
von 15,30 bis 21,30 uhr
-5 grad
wassertemperatur 4,8 gräder

es war arsch kalt der wind ging wie hölle!!!!!
hatte einige bisse 
1 konnte ich verwerten#6
doch kurz vor dem kescher dachte sich das rüttchen leck mich da wo die sonne nicht scheint|krach:
ich wahr fassungslos#d
aber naja es gibt ja noch mehr nächte!!!!
wär zwar schön gewesen meine erste sicher zu landen aber hilft nix:m


----------



## carpfisherbasti (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen der Wind war mörderisch kalt...#d
Ich war heute von 13:00-19:15 an der Spree bei Hartmannsdorf in der Nähe von Lübben, hatten auch vor auf Quappe zu fischen aber naja kein Biss, hatten noch 1 Rute auf Karpfen und 2 mit Köderfisch (also ich und ein Freund)...
Kein Biss, der wind wehte kein Biss, da war die Ausdauer auch bald weg...

Naja, irgendwann wirds schon klappen...

Und Tschiko ärger dich nich wegen der Quappe du wirst sicherlich noch viele fangen...wünsch dir Petri!

Grüße

Basti:vik:


----------



## Tschiko (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

merce carpfisherbasti :m

sicher hauts irgendwann hin
wer´s nie probiert wird auch nie eine fangen:vik:


----------



## MDieken (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Das trifft sich doch perfekt!
> :mAuf Hecht fischen, bis es dunkel ist und dann noch für ein, zwei Stunden die Ruttenruten rein...
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,
danke erstmal für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Wenn es wirklich so ist, das die Quappen nach der Hechtzeit beißen, dann wäre es für mich optimal, wie du schon gesagt hattest.

Mal ne andere Frage:
Was für Köder, Montagen benutzt man für Quappen/Rutten ? Ich hab davon nämlich keinen blassen Dunst 

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Tschiko (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

ich hatte heute 1 spin und 1 feederrute im einsatz
wobei ich sagen muss das ich die bisse mit der feeder am besten deuten konnte!!!
montage hab ich eine stink normale durchlauf montage benutzt 
wie beim aal angel
hakengr. 2 vorfachlänge ca. 20 cm
köder: tauwürmer in 3 teile zersäbeln :vik: und aufhaken
         und schweineleber in streifen geschnitten!
beide köder fanden gute resonanz#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Werd heute Mittag wieder zum Quappeln fahren. Diesmal gehts an nen Fluss in Sachsen Anhalt. War da noch nie, mal sehen was geht. Bis zum Dämmern wird die Spinnrute geschwungen und dann schauen was die Quappen machen...

Allen Petri Heil für´s Wochenende ...

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Frosch38 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



MDieken schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Was für Köder, Montagen benutzt man für Quappen/Rutten ? Ich hab davon nämlich keinen blassen Dunst
> 
> Gruß Mirco


Eine normale Grundmontage wie beim Aal-angeln wobei du auch einen Futterkorb nehmen kannst. Als Köder Wurm, Fisch, Fischfetzen,Rogen und viele nehmen auch Herz und Leber vom Huhn.


----------



## MDieken (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Eine normale Grundmontage wie beim Aal-angeln wobei du auch einen Futterkorb nehmen kannst. Als Köder Wurm, Fisch, Fischfetzen,Rogen und viele nehmen auch Herz und Leber vom Huhn.



Moin,
ok, dann werde ich es im nächsten Jahr mal versuchen  

Guten Rutsch

         &

Petri Heil

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Servus!

Dummerweise mußte ich über Weihnachten meine ganze Ausrüstung aus dem Auto räumen, also wurde es heute nach der Arbeit nix mehr mit dem "last-minute-Hecht- mit kombinierten Ruttenansitz" ...

Also mit trauriger Mine direkt nach Hause...
Als ich daheim aus dem Auto stieg, bließ mir ein ekelhaft kalter Wind den Schneeregen ins Gesicht.

Schnell rein in die warme Bude!
Bei so einen Wetter jagt man ja keinen Hund vor die Tür...
Gemütlich im warmen sitzen...
War ich froh, bei so einem Wetter nicht am Wasser zu sein!

Eine Minute später war klar:
|bigeyes Die Freundin ist nicht da.
Niemand kann mich aufhalten!:vik:

:mFünf Minuten später war ich unterwegs an´s Wasser...

So zehn nach fünf hatte ich die zweite Rute ausgelegt.

In der Eile hab ich mir natürlich keinen mehr Tee gemacht...
Nicht mal ein Bier hatte ich dabei.
Dann wollte ich mir wenigstens endlich meine wohlverdiente Feierabendzigarette anzünden.

Sie war mir aber auch nicht vergönnt:

Ein heftiger Biss an der zweiten Rute!
Obwohl sie keine drei Minuten gelegen ist!?!
Hoffentlich kein Aitel...
Obwohl, wer den Aitel nicht ehrt...

Aber die Sorge war unbegründet!
:mNach einer kurzen Wartezeit und noch viel kürzerem Drill kam eine Rutte an Land!
Mit 42 hatte sie grad schön das Maß.

Der nächste Biss blieb leider nicht hängen.

Dafür aber beim nächsten Wurf...
der Haken!|gr:

Der nächste Biss,  kurz vor halb sieben, hängt zum Glück wieder!
Gleiches Format wie die erste...

Die nächste Stunde tut sich leider nix mehr.

Durchgefrohren aber zufrieden packe ich ein.
Die Blitzaktion hat sich gelohnt!:vik:

Gefischt habe ich genauso wie im Sommer (und im Frühling und im Herbst) auf Aal.

Sonst haben wir nur mit halben Sardellen gefischt. Inzwischen konnte ich aber doch noch Tauwürmer ergattern. Heute waren alle Bisse an der Wurmrute.
Auf sie Sardelle kein Zupfer...
|kopfkrat
Da alle Bisse an der gleichen Fleck kamen, glaube ich aber das heute mehr die Stelle, als der Köder ausschlaggeben war.

Aber ich werd das im Auge behalten!

Ich kann Euch nur raten es auch mal zu versuchen!
Hier wurden inn den letzen fünf Jahren grad mal zwei Rutten gefangen.
Es hat wohl bloß noch keiner versucht...:q
Zwar muß ich zugeben, daß ich auch meistens Schneider bleib...
Aber ich hab heuer immerhin schon fünf Rutten erwischt!
Und mein Kumpel, der seltener draußen ist, hat auch schon seine erste...:vik:
Also auch da, wo es scheinbar keine Rutten gibt, kann es sich lohnen!
Und gegen meine Entzugserscheinugen nach Ende der Aalsaison hilft Ruttenangel hervorragend...

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil und einen guten Rutsch
wünscht Euch 
der Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Scabbers (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Werd heute Mittag wieder zum Quappeln fahren. Diesmal gehts an nen Fluss in Sachsen Anhalt. War da noch nie, mal sehen was geht. Bis zum Dämmern wird die Spinnrute geschwungen und dann schauen was die Quappen machen...
> 
> Allen Petri Heil für´s Wochenende ...
> 
> Gruß Toxe



An welchen Fluss ging es denn, wenn man fragen darf? Und vor allem: erfolgreich gewesen?

Grüße aus der Altmark


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Weiße Elster. Ja war sehr gut. Wir waren mit 7 Mann da, zusammen waren es dann 22 oder 25 Quappen die mit nach Berlin gekommen sind. Ganz genau kann ich es jetzt nicht sagen. Muss erstmal die Bilder abwarten und nochmal genau durchzählen ...Die größte war übrigens 57cm....



Gruß Toxe


----------



## carpfisherbasti (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

War Vorgestern mal ein bissl Quappeln, hatte am Anfang ein wenig die Spinne gespeitscht und einen kleinen Hecht und 2 Barsche (25cm und 22cm) nich grade die größten aber für ne halbe Stunde recht ordentlich...:m

So ab 16:00 Uhr waren die Ruten für die Quappen drinne, 1 mit Tauwurm und die zweite mit einem kleinen Fischfetztenstück und einem saftigen Tauwurm:g

Ich habe zich Barsche gefangen bis nach ca. kurz nach 20:00 Uhr der entscheidene Biss kam, erst dachte ich an einen Barsch...:c

Doch als ich anschlug rappelte ein größerer Fisch am Ende der Leine...als ich den Fisch am Ufer hatte schaute ich ins Wasser und sah eine wunderschöne Quappe...|bla:

Ich hob sie aus dem Wasser und musste sie erst mal messen sie hatte glatte 45cm... meine erste Quappe und dann gleich so eine schöne...:g

Ich betäubte sie, danach stach ich sie ab...

Ich fing noch 3 weitere Quappen, leider keine großen aber immerhin|rolleyes

Hier mal nen Bild der Quappe;L und unten rechts meine Spinnköderbox


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Versuchts mal mit meeresfrüchten vom supermarkt für 3€.
Darauf fahren sie voll ab


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



carpfisherbasti schrieb:


> War Vorgestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guck mal das 1. Bild an.  (Das Datum 25.2.2006)
Entweder solltest du mal das richtige Datum in deine Kamera einspeichern oder es war nicht vorgstern.  :m

Ist nur Spaß, Petri zu der schönen Quappe, lass sie dir schmecken/ geschmeckt haben. :m


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ja war sehr gut. Wir waren mit 7 Mann da, zusammen waren es dann 22 oder 25 Quappen die mit nach Berlin gekommen sind. Ganz genau kann ich es jetzt nicht sagen. Muss erstmal die Bilder abwarten und nochmal genau durchzählen ...Die größte war übrigens 57cm....
> Gruß Toxe




So die Bilder haben nun Ihren Rahmen und die Quappen wurden nochmal gezählt. Es waren 23 Quappen die mit nach BLN gekommen sind.
Hier mal nen paar Bilder ...die Smilieköpfe sind nötig, da nich jeder im Inet seine Fratze ablichten lassen will ...










































So das nur mal so am Rande zum anschauen...
In Sachsen Anhalt gibt es also auch Quappen und ich bin froh das sich mal wieder ein völlig unbekanntes Gewässer als TOP erwiesen hat ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Scabbers (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Super! Scheint ja wirklich ne tolle Nacht gewesen zu sein. Die Bilder sprechen da für sich |supergri Glückwunsch! Da juckts mich auch gleich in den Fingern, und natürlich gibts in Sachsen-Anhalt auch Quappen, nicht nur in der Ecke....|rolleyes


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Wahnsinn! Super, Bilder, schöne Quappen!
Ein dickes Petri Euch nochmal!#6


----------



## rotrunna (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

In Mecklenburg ist nun Schonzeit bis zum 15. Februar.

Viel erfolg weiterhin, für mich geht's erstmal an die Küste ...


----------



## Grönländer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin moin,

seit ich im Sommer in Schweden beim Zanderangeln unbeabsichtigt eine Quappe auf Köderfisch fing, geistert mir dieser "mysteriöse" Fisch im Kopf herum. Ein erster, nicht ganz ernst genommener Versuch an einem kalten, verschneiten Wintertag in der Trave (bei Lübeck) brachte vor einigen Jahren nur einen nicht zuzuordnenden Biss auf Fischfetzen. Nachdem ich nun dieses Thema hier wiedergefunden habe, würde ich am liebsten gleich ans Wasser ziehen. In Sachen Quappe habe ich allerdings keinerlei Ahnung, wo ich im Bereich Lübeck, Bad Schwartau oder Richtung Hamberge in Trave oder ELK einen Versuch wagen könnte. Ich konnte bereits recherchieren, dass die Strecke bei Hamberge recht aussichtsreich sein soll. Hat zufällig jemand nähere Infos? Beim Versuch, eine mehr oder weniger unbekannte Fischart zu beangeln, beruhigen und animieren gewisse Hotspot-Tips ja ungemein das Glück ernsthaft zu versuchen                    Für die ein oder andere Richtungsangabe oder auch genauere Hinweise würde ich mich freuen.                               Zusätzlich würde ich gerne wissen, ob bei einem Wetter wie es momentan herrscht (ziemlich hohe Wasserstände mit "milchkaffeewasser", Regen und Sturm) auch mit Quappen zu rechnen ist. Für jegliche Tipps bin ich dankbar, damit ich mich in den nächsten Tagen möglichst bald auf die Pirsch begeben kann 
Meinen ersten Quappenfang (aus Schweden) möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten  Geschmeckt hat die Quappe verdammt gut.
Petri Heil allseits und schöne Fänge...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Grönländer schrieb:


> seit ich im Sommer in Schweden beim Zanderangeln unbeabsichtigt eine  Quappe auf Köderfisch fing, geistert mir dieser "mysteriöse" Fisch im  Kopf herum.



Mir ging´s ähnlich:
Nach einem Beifang im Spätsommer beim Aalfischen hat mich das Fieber gepackt...
:mInzwischen hab ich schon meine fünfte!:vik:
Einen Kumpel hab ich auch schon angesteckt...
Er hat auch schon seine erste Rutte erwischt.

Wie ich hier schon erzählt hab:
Unser Verein hat ca. 250 Mitglieder und in der letzten fünf Jahren wurden gerade mal zwei Rutten gefangen!

Ich erzähl das aber nicht (nur), weil ich angeben will, sondern um zu zeigen, daß es, nur weil keine Rutten gefangen werden, noch lange nicht heißt, daß keine da sind...

Allerdings braucht es schon etwas Ausdauer:
Ich hab nur ca. jedes fünfte Mal eine Biss (dann aber immer mehrere...)

Wenigstens kam der erste Biss immer schon kurz nach dem dunkelwerden.
Wenn sich noch nix getan hab, pack ich spätestens um sieben ein und gönn mir daheim einen Glühwein...

Kurze Wege sind also ein großer Vorteil!



> Zusätzlich würde ich gerne wissen, ob bei einem Wetter wie es momentan herrscht (ziemlich hohe Wasserstände mit "milchkaffeewasser", Regen und Sturm) auch mit Quappen zu rechnen ist.



Genau so soll´s sein!

Laut Lehrbuch wollen Rutten steigendes Wasser, bzw. leichtes Hochwasser.
Himmel bedeckt, Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt.
Am besten noch schön ekelhafter Schneeregen...:q

Mit anderen Worten:
Ein Wetter, bei dem man keinen Hunde vor die Tür jagt...#d

Wir haben alle Fische bei solchen einem Bedingungen erwischt!
Das ist sicher auch der Grund, warum fast keine Rutten gefangen werden:
:mKein normaler Mensch geht bei so einem Wetter freiwillig nachts zu Fischen!
Dafür muß man schon ziehmlich bescheuert sein...:q

Petri Heil 
wünscht der
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Grönländer (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Na das hört sich doch schonmal gut an  Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort...denke dann suche ich mal die Skiunterwäsche raus


----------



## tyirian (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Nach ca. 20 erfolglosen besuchen an dem selben Gewässer konnte ich gestern die erste Quappe mit 39cm fangen!

Wobei ich denke, dass ich sonst immer viel zu weit im Fluss gefischt hab. Die gestrige Quappe bis ca. 1,5m vom Ufer aus. |bigeyes


----------



## Harry84 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo,

frohes Neues noch und nen erfolgreiches Jahr 2012!

Anbei ein paar Bilder des ersten Quappenangelns im neuen Jahr bzw. in diesem "Winter". War vom 4.1.-5.1. an einem Nebenfluss der Elbe am ersten Wehr vor der Mündung...also ne ziemlich aussichtsreiche Stelle. Obwohl ich dort letztes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit Schneider blieb, war ich voller Hoffnung. Wetter war scheußlich! Regen, nur knapp über Null und sehr starker Wind! 
Konnte 10 Quappen fangen, von denen 8 größer waren, als alle, die ich bis jetzt hier am Bodensee fangen konnte...also Ü30... eine war sogar Ü40...also gleich 8 PBs an einem Abend bzw. 9, da ich auch noch nie so viele in einer Nacht gefangen hab. 18 Uhr gings los und bis auf zwei kleine Pausen von ca. 1 Stunde gings Schlag auf Schlag. Bisse waren auf Grund der extrem starken Strömung kaum zu erkennen.





alle Bisse waren auf Tauwurm+Leuchtperle





sehr dunkle Färbung...





erste Quappe Ü40:q









Gruß,
Harry


----------



## carpfisherbasti (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen...|rolleyes

Bei uns im Spreewald beißen sie zur Zeit verdammt super...
zwar nicht die größten aber 38 aufwärts geht schon

Petri für 2012

Grüße

Basti


----------



## Leine-Leroy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Servus mit einander,
Ich habe  letzten Freitag meine ersten beiden Quappen überhaupt gefangen. Leider war nur eine mit 38 maßig. Nun meine beiden fragen:
Habe gelesen das man bei Quappen wenn sie tief geschluckt haben einfach die Schur abschneiden soll, handhabt ihr das auch so?
Und wie bereitet ihr sie zu? Geräuchert soll sie ja sehr Lecker sein, welche Arten gibt es noch?

Gruß leroy


----------



## Scholle22 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

moin moin.
hat jemand schonmal quappen in der oste gefangen????


----------



## Karpfenkalle80 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



> Leine-Leroy 	 		*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*
> Servus mit einander,
> Ich habe  letzten Freitag meine ersten beiden Quappen überhaupt  gefangen. Leider war nur eine mit 38 maßig. Nun meine beiden fragen:
> Habe gelesen das man bei Quappen wenn sie tief geschluckt haben einfach die Schur abschneiden soll, handhabt ihr das auch so?
> ...



Hallo erstmal#h
Also wenn sie quappen zu tief schlucken und man den Haken nicht raus bekommt ohne das Tier zu verletzen dann schneide lieber das Vorfach ab.
Und zur Zubereitung, also gebraten sind sie sehr lecker und wir haben dieses Jahr die Quappen zum ersten mal geräuchert und das war wirklich ein sauleckeres Erlebnis:m

MfG


----------



## Leine-Leroy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Servus,

danke für die info´s!

Heute abend werden wir nochmal einen versuch starten, mal schauen was geht...

Grüße Leroy


----------



## bobbl (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Schreib mal bitte, wie es war und und ob etwas ging. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir ... bei den Temperaturen draußen sein und angeln? Respekt!


----------



## Leine-Leroy (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

leider gibt es nicht viel zu berichten. Wir waren zu zweit am Wasser, allerding ohne Fischkontakt. Gefroren haben wir wie sau! ;-)


----------



## allroundr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hoi,
war am Samstag draussen bei -13 grad!!!#d
Wo ich das letzte mal bei 0 grad gut gefangen hatte ging bei minusgraden gar nichts!! 
Ich hätte immer gedacht "zu kalt" gibts für quappen nicht!!
zu sagen ist noch dass der fluss nicht der grösste ist so 4-6 m breit!!! hat die kälte nen einfluss aufs beißverhalten?
und welche erfahrungen habt ihr bezüglich mondphasen und beißlaune?

mfg manse


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Servus!

Hab mir schon echt Gedanken gemacht, warum hier gar nicht´s mehr los ist...
|kopfkrat
Wollen die Rutten nicht mehr, oder geht keiner mehr raus?

Muß zugeben, auch ich hab´s "nur" noch zwei, bis drei Mal pro Woche geschafft...
Motivationskurve steil fallend.#d

Mein erster Versuch in diesem Jahr wurde wenigstens noch mit einem kleinen Aitel, so knapp über 30, belohnt, dann war Sendepause...
Bei weit über zehn Versuchen (á 2-3 Stunden) grad mal ein Biss (vermutlich Aitel).

Nach meinen Erfolgen im Dezember hatte ich mir aber in den Kopf gesetzt, in diesem Winter auf alle Fälle noch eine ordentliche Rutte zu erwischen!

Allerdings schwand meine Hoffnug auf Erfolg mit jedem weiteren Schneidertag.
Meine niederbayrische Sturheit trieb mich trotzdem immer wieder raus.
Aufgeben kam nicht in Frage.

Gestern hatte ich dann, gegen 18.30, endlich den ersehnten Biss!
Vom Verhalten schien es eindeutig eine Rutte zu sein...
Obwohl ich sie deutlich spürte, ging der Anschlag leider ins Leere.#q

Mein Tauwurm-Schaschlik war nur etwas angekaut.
Den restlichen Abend gab´s kein Lebenszeichen mehr.
Um acht hab ich dann aufgegeben.
Selten hab ich mich über einen verpatzten Anhieb so geärgert...

Natürlich war ich heute wieder an der selben Stelle.
Um ca.18 Uhr hatte ich einen kräftigen Biss auf meine halbe Sardelle.
Die Köderkontrolle zeigte mir nur einen blanken Haken.

Zwanzig Minuten später ahnte ich an der Wurmrute den nächsten Biss:
Er war so zaghaft, daß nicht einmal das Aalglöckchen einen Ton von sich gab, aber ich war mir sicher, daß da ein Fisch dran sein mußte.
Aber auch mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern, konnte ich nichts spüren.

Ich ließ den Köder liegen und legte die Rute wieder ab.
Kurz darauf ruckte es zwei mal kräftig!
Ich gab sofort Schnur und nach einigen weiteren starken Zupfern schlug ich an.
Diesmal hing der Fisch!:q

Widerstand gleich null, aber egal:
Auch ein 20er Aitel hätte ich mich jetzt glücklich gemacht!

Umso größer war meine Freude:

Es war die ersehnte Rutte!:vik:
Und mit 46cm auch kein schlechter Fisch...

Die Rutten beißen also immernoch!
Aber ob´s das wert ist?

|kopfkrat

Ich bin wirklich nicht kälteempfindlich, aber meine Finger hab ich oft nicht mehr gespürt...
Handschuhe können warmhalten, aber beim montieren werden die Hände dann doch steif.
An meinem mangelhaften Schuhwerk bin ich selber Schuld.
Frieren muß nur ein Armer und ein Dummer!

Wer noch bei klarem Verstand ist, sollte sich so etwas lieber nicht antun...

Da ich aber gewaltig einen an der Klatsche hab:
:mJa, das war es wert!
Und ich werde es wieder tun...|bigeyes #d :q

Auch wenn viele Fische meine Geduld wesentlich länger beansprucht haben:
Nach über zehn Abenden ohne Biss, fällt es nicht leicht, sich bei unter zehn Grad minus, alleine, zum Nachtangeln zu motivieren...

So hart wie diese Rutte hab ich mir wohl noch keinen Fisch erkämpfen müssen!

Deswegen ist sie einer der schönsten Fänge meines Lebens!:vik:

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## A-n-d-i (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Servus, dickes Petri!
Die Ausdauer und Überwindung find ich Klasse!


----------



## Bierfuizl (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Dickes Petri zur hart erkämpften Rutte!!


----------



## Harry84 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Von mir auch nen dickes Petri! Ausdauer wird am Ende immer belohnt...

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den Würmern bei diesen Temperaturen? Die frieren mir beim aufziehen immer am Haken fest... Wenn man mit Wurmschaschlik angelt mag das ja noch gehen, aber wenn man den Wurm teilweise längs aufziehen will wirds schon eng...

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Petri Dank erst mal!

Hab mir ja eigentlich vorgenommen erst mal Pause zu machen...

Hat aber nicht geklappt...|rolleyes:

Sonntag bin ich nach einem 46er Aitel schon in der Dämmerung heim.
Seitdem zwei mal draußen gewesen.

Heute hatte ich einen Biss, bin aber trotzdem gegen sieben wieder heim, weil meine Lieblingsrolle jetzt endgültig den Geist aufgegeben hat.:c

@Harry84
|kopfkratDu kennst den alten Trick mit den Würmern nicht?

Na gut, ich verrate ihn Dir::m

Den erfolgreichen Ruttenangler erkennt man immer an den dicken Backen und daran, daß er nur nuscheln kann:

:mDie Würmer müssen nämlich warm bleiben...

Wenn man sich erst mal dran gewöhnt hat ist das halb so wild.

Mußt aber beim trinken aufpassen:
Zu heißen Tee überleben sie nämlich nicht...

Mit Schaschlik fischen doch nur Weicheier!#d

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## rotrunna (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Die Jackeninnentasche tuts auch zum Warmhalten, zerstückelt werden die Würmer mit dem Fingernagel. Wenn die Leute im Büro mit dreckigen Fingern sitzen ist es ein erstes Anzeichen für einen Quappenjäger


----------



## Kuschi777 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hey, 

wie schaut es momentan aus?
Löhnt sich ein Ansitz hinterm Wehr noch oder haben die Rutten schon abgelaicht und sind nun wieder von dort verschwunden.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## tyirian (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Ich war gestern Abend für 3Stunden hinter einem Wehr.
Als es noch hell war hatte ich einen Biss, den ich dann verbockt habe. War wohl etwas kleineres.
Danach ging nichts mehr. Um 19.30h hab ich dann zusammengepackt. Köder war Tauwurm.


----------



## allroundr (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

ho

war gestern mitm kumpel von 18 bis 21:30 draussen: 1 rutte mit 35 cm und 1 biss verhaut...


----------



## allroundr (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

hiho

komme grad vom fischen, war mit nem spezl draussen...
wir waren an einer tiefen ausgespülten schleife stelle mit wurzeln kies uns sand also eigentlich sehr erfolgsversprechend!! Als aber nach längerer zeit nichts ging beschlossen wir an ein nahegelegenes wehr zu fahren!!
Dort angekommen wirft mein kollege aus....... und zack ne minute später nen biss!!! war ne rutte knapp unter 30 also wieder zurück! Danach ging dann gar nichts mehr klar die gute zeit war ja auch schon rum....
Doch zu meiner großen überraschung bekam ich doch noch nen biss und keinen schlechten und siehe da ein AAL mit 68 cm und das im Februar Hammer!!!

Was bei euch so los geht keiner mehr raus????????????

Mfg manse


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



allroundr schrieb:


> Was bei euch so los geht keiner mehr raus????????????



Doch!
Ich war heute wieder draußen.

Und sie beißen immer noch:
Mit 35cm zwar meine bisher kleinste (und hier untermaßig) aber immerhin!

Aber das weißt Du ja schon...
Ich hoffe Du kannst Deinen nächsten Biss verwerten!

Und nochmal ein ganz dickes Petri Heil zum fetten Winteraal...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag. 
Die erste Sommerquappe ist verhaftet. 40cm auf Tauwurm.

Anhang anzeigen 183411


----------



## gründler (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Guten Tag.
> Die erste Sommerquappe ist verhaftet. 40cm auf Tauwurm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 183411


 
Klimasenkung machts möglich.... 

Wer weiß in welcher tiefe du die da raus lügst,hast doch bestimmt nen 40m Gumpen gefunden gibs zu 


#h


----------



## rotrunna (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



gründler schrieb:


> Klimasenkung machts möglich....
> 
> Wer weiß in welcher tiefe du die da raus lügst,hast doch bestimmt nen 40m Gumpen gefunden gibs zu
> 
> ...



Die komen schon immer ab und im Sommer


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Im Sommer hab ich regelmäßig Quappen als Beifang beim Aalangeln. Von der Stückzahl her, sogar meist mehr als Aale. 

Im Winter hingegen beisse ich mir an dem Gewässer seit vielen Jahren die Zähne aus was Quappen angeht. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum. 

Aber was solls - dann fang ich sie halt im Sommer... ist ja irgendwie auch gemütlicher :q


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Warum nicht im Sommer? Oder glaubt einer ernsthaft, die Rutten leben in den warmen Monaten eine strenge Nulldiät? Das ist schlicht und ergreifend ein stationär lebender Stamm und keine wandernde Population, wie sie in den Ostseezuflüßen vorkommen.


----------



## bobbl (25. August 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Bei wunderschönem Regenwetter saßen mein Kumpel und ich gestern an einem Fluss in der Nähe von Nürnberg.
Wir hatten an diesem Gewässer zwar schon öfter Quappen gefangen, jedoch noch nicht um diese Jahreszeit. 
Umso größer war letztendlich mein Freude über den unerwarteten Fang!
Die Fische maßen 48, 45 und 46 cm.
Die 48er nahm einen Köderfisch, die anderen beiden bissen auf Tauwurm.


----------



## rotrunna (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Ich kann auch die erste gezielt, beangelte Quappe dieses Jahr vermelden.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo rotrunna,
na dann mal Petri Heil! 

Hast du noch ein paar Infos?
Wo? auf was? Wie groß?
Evtl. sogar ein Foto?


----------



## rotrunna (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo rotrunna,
> na dann mal Petri Heil!
> 
> Hast du noch ein paar Infos?
> ...



petri


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Habe ich ja jetzt erst gesehen, dass es hier sogar einen Quappenbereich gibt...

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, die Quappen sind wieder stark im kommen, hier bei uns in SH gibt es schon wieder diverse Gewässer, wo man die gezielt beangeln kann, mein bestes Ergebnis im Frühjahr waren 13 Stück.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass je schlechter das Wetter, desto besser sind die Fänge. An sternenklaren Abenden ging meist nicht viel und bei Regen oder Schnee haben sie gebissen wie blöde.

Man muss die Fangplätze wirklich suchen, hat man aber einmal einen solchen Platz gefunden, dann wird man an dem Platz auch immer wieder welche fangen. Die Fangplätze sind meist die gleichen, wo man auch Aale in größeren Mengen fängt.

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, dass es 2 verschiedene Stämme gibt, diese Meinung teilen hier in SH auch die Züchter und Fischereibiologen, sowie das Ministerium. Zum einen gibt es die relativ standorttreue Form, die meist in tieferen Seen vorkommt und daneben die Wanderform aus den Fließgewässern. Der Hauptunterschied zwischen diesen beiden Formen sind die Größe. die Quappen aus den Seen sind meist kleiner, so 35. max. 50cm und die aus dem Fließwassersystem haben zwischen 40 und 70cm, vereinzelt auch mal größer, über 80cm habe ich aber noch keine gesehen, 79cm war die größte und das war ein Reusenfang. 

Weil es hier eben diese Vermutung der 2 Formen gibt, wird beim Besatzmaterial akriebisch darauf geachtet, das die Besatzfische von Elterntieren des Besatzgewässer stammen. Jeglicher anderer Besatz ist hier veboten, deshalb gibt es in SH auch nur neinen einzigen Zuchtbetrieb der die Quappenzulassung hat.

Meine letzte Quappe ist vom 22.09.2012 hatte 63cm und 1,6 Kg, gefangen auf Tauwurm und daneben hatte ich dann noch 7 Aale von 49-71cm.


----------



## allroundr (4. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

hi war am freitag mal wieder draussen:

2 bisse 2 rutten aber beide mit ca 25cm zu klein...
eine um 18 eine um 19 uhr...

aber langsam gehts los!


----------



## ThomasAir (4. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Moin!
Hab mal ne Frage: Wie beangel ich Quappen in nem tiefen See ohne Zu- bzw. Abfluss? Quappen sind definitiv vorhanden. In welcher Tiefe und mit welcher Montage würdet ihr nen Versuch wagen?
Schonmal Danke...


----------



## Karpfenkalle80 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo zusammen, also die Quappen laufen auch bei uns wieder super. Beim ersten Ansitz vor 3 Wochen hatte ich 5 von denen 3 maßig waren. Gestern lief es auch sehr gut war mit nem kumpel draussen und wir hatten 7 wobei 4 über 35cm waren. Die grösste hatte 43cm. Heute gehts wieder los. Wie es lief berichte ich dann.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (7. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo #h Komme auch aus deiner Gegend bin aber auf dem Gebiet absoluter Neuling ! Will das erste mal dies Jahr raus ! Hättest du vieleicht den einen oder anderen Vorschlag für mich wo es sinnvoll ist ( Angelplatz ) und was ich so an Köder mit nehmen soll ? |kopfkrat


----------



## allroundr (8. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

hoi

zu der frage wegen quappen im tiefen see:

am besten steil abfallende ufer suchen die sandig, kiesig, steinig sind und dann ausprobieren...
montage durchlaufblei oder tiroler hölzl wenn viele hänger! am besten denk ich ist ne bissanzeige über die rutenspitze (evtl feederrute)!!! ich selbst habs erst einmal an nem tiefen see probiert auf rutten leider ohne erfolg war aber auch nicht die beste jahreszeit...

hab gehört das man die Bisse oft gar nicht mitbekommt also so alle 30 min mal köderkontrolle...

ne gute zeit im alpenraum soll der mai sein weil die seelauben da laichzeit haben und sich dann die rutten den bauch mit laich vollschlagen und auch näher ans ufer kommen...


andere angler bzw einheimische fragen ist bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt...

grüße manse


----------



## gründler (8. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



Katzenwelsjäger schrieb:


> Hallo #h Komme auch aus deiner Gegend bin aber auf dem Gebiet absoluter Neuling ! Will das erste mal dies Jahr raus ! Hättest du vieleicht den einen oder anderen Vorschlag für mich wo es sinnvoll ist ( Angelplatz ) und was ich so an Köder mit nehmen soll ? |kopfkrat


 
Moin

Fahr mal morgen oder Samstag nach Celle ans Wehr ab ca 17uhr,da wirst du eigentlich genug leute finden die auf Quappen sitzen.

Köder Wurm und Köfi sowie Fischfetzen.

lg#h


----------



## ihle76 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Quappenangler von der Oder hier?


----------



## gründler (11. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=252547


Mädels/Männers/Jungen und Mädchen ^^ hier gehts weiter.


#h


----------



## Corinna68 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Quappenangler von der Oder hier?



Nur kleine,noch nichts richtiges was es lohnt zu berichten.
Eine 42er bis jetzt,Wasser ist noch zu warm und steigt endlich
lg corinna#h


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (16. November 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Fahr mal morgen oder Samstag nach Celle ans Wehr ab ca 17uhr,da wirst du eigentlich genug leute finden die auf Quappen sitzen.
> 
> ...


Oh man dann ist da richtig was los ? Fahre Wochenende ( sogar mit Frau  ) los ! Vieleicht sehen wir uns #h Auf jeden Fall gibt es ein Bericht #6


----------



## Allroundspezie (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Hallo Leute,ich war im November mit 2Kollegen 2Nächte an der Oder auf Quappen unter  Frankfurt.Es war leider nicht wirklich erfolgreich.Wir konnten in der letzen Nacht gerade mal 3Quappen von ca.30cm überlisten.Liebe Oderangler vieleicht seid Ihr in Sachen Quappe erfolgreicher gewesen.Schreibt mir doch mal wo u. wie.Wir wären dankbar für neue Tips!Petri allen Hartgesottenen


----------



## Corinna68 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2011/2012*

Eisschollen ohne ende.Das wars erstmal was das Quappenangeln an der Oder betrifft#q
#h


----------

